# Cloud Shards launches in Sydney



## concerto49 (Apr 22, 2015)

Sydney, AU - April 21, 2015 - Cloud Shards will be proceeding with rapid expansions in 2015 and major improvements.

Welcome to our 2015 expansions!

 

First on the list is our new Sydney, Australia location. We're located within Equinix Sydney, one of the most well connected datacenters in the region. We also happen to be locals here 

 


At this location, we'll be providing IP Transit, colocation, VPS and dedicated servers.

 

If you'd like more information or have questions, be sure to submit a sales ticket!



More to come.


----------



## Francisco (Apr 22, 2015)

That's cool as hell, well done!

Francisco


----------



## concerto49 (Apr 22, 2015)

Francisco said:


> That's cool as hell, well done!
> 
> 
> Francisco


Thanks and it's "fun". Transit costs is 15-20 times what it is in the USA


----------



## Steven F (Apr 22, 2015)

concerto49 said:


> Thanks and it's "fun". Transit costs is 15-20 times what it is in the USA




Well, $15+ per Mbps is the norm there.  Very interesting offering, though. What's your network there, looks Equinix transit?


----------



## Steven F (Apr 22, 2015)

Just looked at the bandwidth pricing, and that's pretty solid.


----------



## Coastercraze (Apr 22, 2015)

concerto49 said:


> Thanks and it's "fun". Transit costs is 15-20 times what it is in the USA


Probably still cheaper than what it is around me. Still at ~$50 per Mbps in my local DC. Of course, I guess when you survive off of government spending, there's no real interest in being competitive lol.


----------



## concerto49 (Apr 23, 2015)

Steven F said:


> Well, $15+ per Mbps is the norm there.  Very interesting offering, though. What's your network there, looks Equinix transit?


There's more. All taking time to setup. Getting into all the major peering exchanges too.


----------

